# Thyroid Test Results - Questions



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello all,

I am 23 years old. I just had a baby and am now 2 months post-postpartum. I had some complications during the pregnancy/birth, but relatively minor and my baby was born very healthy and full term.

When I was pregnant, I had a CT scan for only chest and neck area, they found a goiter on the right side of thyroid. It is bigger than a quarter, and visible especially when swallowing.

My results are as follows:

1st test:

T3 Total: 83 (range: 76-181)

T4 Free: 1.3 (range 0.8-1.8)

T4 Total: 6.8 (range 4.5-12.0)

TSH: 2.3 (range 0.40-4.50)

2nd test:

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies: 61 (range <9)

T4 Free 1.0 (0.8-1.8)

TSH: 1.3 (0.40-4.5)

Tests were within 3 days of each other, first from a primary doctor and second the endo. Please let me know your advice, any input on the results and symptoms would be helpful. I have a question particularly about the antibodies because I read different ranges online. One said less than 34? Which is it? Is 61 still normal???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board!

Mental health is not independent of thyroid problems. You may wish to find a better doctor as this needs to be addressed, You have TPO so clearly there is a thyroid problem.

I am furnishing information which I hope you have time to read.

And it is "imperative" that you get your FREE T3 lab test done.

Childbirth is considered to be a traumatic experience and this alone can trigger what has been lying dormant for years.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did they find a goiter or a discrete thyroid nodule?


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi. Joplin1975 the CT scan read a goiter.

I haven't had a dedicated ultrasound yet but am in the process still waiting. I feel very tired all the time as of late, but these results were over a month ago now.

Lots of fatigue and I am not sure if this can be attributed to postpartum symptoms. I have about half the energy I used to have even though my baby is almost four months and has been sleeping through the night for the last month and a half. She's a great baby, even when I get time to sleep in I feel burnt out. I used to be able to sleep 5 hours or so and now I feel useless on 8 hours

Would these labs show hypothyroid?? It runs in my family. I would like to get prescribed now but I am concerned because I have only shown high TPO and I've read hashimotos can show just high antibodies but if the rest of results are in normal range they will do nothing, just wait until you are hypo.

What do I do until then???? Or is it possible this may clear up on it's own or my results are normal.

Please help. Thanks a lot


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your fatigue is probably a combination of things - thyroid included. A TSH of around 1 is more acceptable and FT-4 and FT-3 should both be toward 3/4 of range.

You may want to also ask for a Ferritin test - be sure to note where in your system the lab draw is.

My thyroid issues appeared after 4 pregnancies and 2 live births.

Hopefully a small dose of levothyroxine is all you need.


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Your fatigue is probably a combination of things - thyroid included. A TSH of around 1 is more acceptable and FT-4 and FT-3 should both be toward 3/4 of range.
> 
> You may want to also ask for a Ferritin test - be sure to note where in your system the lab draw is.
> 
> ...


Hi Lovlkn. Thanks for replying.

So would these results be hypothyroid? And are you suggesting they would be able to prescribe a low dose of levothyroxine?

I'm in the process of seeing a new endocrinologist. But I'm just concerned about the normal ranges, the last doctor I saw that gave me these tests didn't contact me because everything was "normal" even with the antibodies. I've had issues with insurance as well.

But I guess I'm just lost because I don't understand the normal ranges. How I could have a goiter and have many symptoms, but still be normal

Thanks again


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If your current doctor will not treat you - you would be better off finding a new doctor.

You are fatigued, you have below 1/2 range FT-4 and TPO antibodies and a goiter. All of that points to thyroid. Your total 3 is bottom of range. Next time insist they run a FT-3 instead which will likely also be low range.

If you push for it - you may receive a low dose of levothyroxine to see if it improves your symptoms.


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello,

So I had a visit with another endocrinologist. She diagnosed me with hashimoto's but does not want to put me on any medication.

She told me to do more bloodwork in three months. Is this normal? I understand that the levels are not out of the normal range and she said my TSH went down but it can flutaute right?

I don't know that much about Hashimoto's but if I now have this would I not be able to get put on a very low dose? My family members who have this disease are taking medication.

Confused - thank you


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> they found a goiter on the right side of thyroid. It is bigger than a quarter, and visible especially when swallowing.


You need some answers to the goiter before you begin taking replacement medications.

The goiter and the hashimoto's will both affect your thyroid function. Your FT-4 and FT-3 will give the best idea of where you are thyroid hormone wise.

Did your endo agree to run the Ferritin test?

I didn't mention it before - Vit D is also a good test to have. Fatigue can be contributed to any of the 3.

What are the results of the ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> You need some answers to the goiter before you begin taking replacement medications.
> 
> The goiter and the hashimoto's will both affect your thyroid function. Your FT-4 and FT-3 will give the best idea of where you are thyroid hormone wise.
> 
> ...


Hi. Thank you

Okay my endocrinologist did not give me my ultrasound results. She told me I need to have an FNA though. I called to ask if they found multiple nodules or any other info about the ultrasound but they did not give anything. They just say I need an FNA. I am only riding on the info from my CT scan that was done almost 8 months ago. It said there was a goiter and a nodule on the right side at 2.4 x 1.7 and it's hetergenous hypodense enhancing nodule.

Should I ask for my ultrasound? I have liked this endocrinologist thus far she seems pretty knowledgeable. But is this normal for her not to allow me to see the results? I don't feel like I should have to plead for them.

I just found out that my grandmother also had RAI therapy. I googled some info online but I couldn't find all details. Is this normally given for thyroid cancer or grave's disease. Or both?

I wish I had known my grandmother had so many problems with her thyroid I would have gotten this checked out sooner.

I had a TSH reading done with some other blood work and it was 2.3 this was a week ago.

Thanks for reading.

//Edit: Haven't had ferretin tested but doctor checked Vitamin D which was at 40


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> But is this normal for her not to allow me to see the results? I don't feel like I should have to plead for them.


Call the office and tell them to send you the results of the ultrasound. It's your right to have them - they should send them out if you call but may charge you so be prepared.

The FNA is to determine if the nodules they saw are cancer. Many times the results of the FNA are inconclusive. Thus you should be prepared for when they offer you Surgery to remove your thyroid.

If you have large or alot of nodules your thyroid function can either slow or speed up depending on the antibodies you have.



> I just found out that my grandmother also had RAI therapy. I googled some info online but I couldn't find all details. Is this normally given for thyroid cancer or grave's disease. Or both?


RAI is used to kill the thyroid in Graves and also to kill any remaining Cancer cells left behind when a surgery is performed. I have Graves and had surgical removal only.


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Call the office and tell them to send you the results of the ultrasound. It's your right to have them - they should send them out if you call but may charge you so be prepared.
> 
> The FNA is to determine if the nodules they saw are cancer. Many times the results of the FNA are inconclusive. Thus you should be prepared for when they offer you Surgery to remove your thyroid.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Lovlkn!

Wow. So how often are FNA's inconclusive? This is a lot for me to deal with right now. Is this ever common for my age?

I don't know how I will deal with obviously the options of surgery/removal at this point.

I have my biopsy next week. I will post results of both the ultrasound and biopsy. Thank you all for the information and support very helpful.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid cancer is common in women who are in their 20s, 30s and 40s. The good thing is that it is generally a slow growing disease and if caught in your 20s, you likely won't have a large tumor.

If you are in the states, it is illegal to withhold medical records from a patient.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I don't know how I will deal with obviously the options of surgery/removal at this point.


We are here to help you. If you do need your thyroid removed the majority if not all your issues will resolve once you are properly replaced.


----------



## j2887 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> We are here to help you. If you do need your thyroid removed the majority if not all your issues will resolve once you are properly replaced.


Hello. Thank you.

These are my ultrasound results:

Uninodular goiter with 3.05 cm right mid pole solid/cystic hypoechoic nodule with increased vascularity


----------

